# P0741 code



## tcieri (Jul 19, 2006)

2002 W8 just got the car Monday and I have P0741 code. any how I took it back to where I got and they can't help me?







anyone know what that code means and cost to fix?


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: P0741 code (tcieri)*

Looks like you got the infamous "Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Performance or Stuck Off" that plagues many VW/Audis.
They are resposible to help you if you bought the car on Monday. It will cost over $1K to repair. 


_Modified by BlackJelli at 3:50 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## tcieri (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: P0741 code (tcieri)*

they are going to take care it but they had no idea about the code, they are sending out to an VW/audi Auto Trans place but said I'd have to paid for the loaner w/ is BS


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: P0741 code (tcieri)*

They should be able to do the TC in one day - labor intensive, but doable if they have the part(s) ready.


----------

